# Anybody tried JURLIQUE skincare?



## missG (Dec 12, 2006)

hi everyone..am new here..currently living in Malaysia and with such humidity, am finding it hard to get a great line of skincare..

just heard about this Jurlique brand, but none of my friends ever tried them..so am hoping that anyone can enlighten me with this product?thanks so much!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 12, 2006)

they are expensive!


----------



## Bea (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautiful, natural products. Love them, but love Dr hauschka more Worth giving a go though!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 13, 2006)

I used some free samples I received and that stuff is awesome! Went to check out ordering and was very expensive!!

The facewash/makeup remover reminded me alot of the DHC oil cleanser and DHC is much more reasonably priced. HTH


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

We have it available here, but it's expensive!

I heard raves some of their product though.


----------



## dalvia (Dec 13, 2006)

Our online magazine has reviewed quite a few Jurlique products and they all get 5 star reviews. They have beautiful rose and lavender hand creams and they feel beautiful, but yes they do cost a little more than the norm.


----------



## beautynista (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah I've tried a couple of Jurlique products and I loved them. They're pure and organic and they smell great!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I've heard of them, but never tried them before


----------



## missG (Dec 14, 2006)

wow!thanks for all your prompt replies!!it's very expensive in Malaysia as well, but read in magazines that Sharon Osbourne used this line to help her skin recover from the numerous plastic surgeries she's done...and Nicole Kidman loves their range as well..but then, they're indeed celebrities so needed some reviews from all u real women out there..hehee

to Bea: we don't have Dr hauschka's skincare here, though i read raves about it's products on the net...so sad..would love to try them..

the thing is, i just started having pimples when i turn 27 (last year) and it's driving me crazy!!!the pimples have no eyes so i can't do anything about it, and as i have sensitive skin, not many products are compatible with me...

have just purchased myself Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair and also Mega Mushroom range from Origins...have to see and wait first...I HATE WAITING!!!!!anyway, thanks for the info everyone!much appreciate it!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

I've never heard of it. Where do you get your samples?


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have heard of Jurlique, but have not tried them. I have tried Dr. Hauschka.


----------



## missG (Dec 18, 2006)

in Malaysia, they don't give u samples cause the products are exclusively sold at salons...i went a couple of times for their facial and it was great!!though expensive..but they never gave me any samples..some of the sales assistants are quite pushy but they do have the starter set, which i wanted to get but don't know whether it's worth the splurge or not...fickle me...


----------



## patsluv (Dec 19, 2006)

I've tried the Calendula Cream which was pretty nice, very moisturizing and didn't feel sticky or heavy after it soaked in.


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 19, 2006)

i wish i could help


----------



## catNloco2 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have the Julique loose powder in Lavender. It smells reallly good and does a great job of keeping my oily skin at bay.


----------



## missG (Jan 8, 2007)

yahooo!!have finally bought their products after countless nights of reading and researching (yes, i'm mad!) on Jurlique..read rave reviews of their Calendula Cream and since i have eczema and bits of flaky, dry skin and some oily parts, not to mention stupid bumps without heads and pimples, decided to give it a try..

so far this is only my 3rd night, so not much to report, got myself the bestselling Calendula Cream (as suggested by MUA forum, CozyCot forum and flowerpod forum---mainly Asian skin), and the Chamomile Toner, and also the sunlock lotion spf30+

i am really in LOVE with the calendula cream, have tried countless products (La Mer, Origins Mega Mushroom, Estee Lauder's Advanced Night Repair, Lancome Blanc Expert..list goes on) to battle my acne problems and pigmentations, and my pimples are still red!

the only thing that calmed the pimples down (without banishing the redness) was Dermalogica's precleanse followed by Special Cleansing Gel and 3 times a week of the Skin Refining Mask, my bumps-without-heads are officially gone!!yeaayy!!but the redness was still there..

now i am replacing my usual night moisturiser and serums with just Calendula Cream..after the 1st night, i was sold!woke up noticing that the flaky dry bits have gone away and the redness was reduced by 50% which is a LOT!!

everytime my face feels itchy (i get this a lot, especially if i am stressed, went out in the sun, or my body temperature rises without reason), i spray my face with the toner, the itch goes away immediately..miracle!

i LOVE the sunblock!it's VERY liquid, like La Mer's spf18 (with a cheaper price tag) and doesn't leave any whitish cast (i hate those cause i wear spectacles, if u get what i mean), and BEST OF ALL, my face is not itchy or uncomfy at all when i go out in the sun!i've tried nearly 30 different sunscreen products and always end up wanting to scratch my face off!!think i'm allergic to usual sunscreen, but am glad i found this!!

so, ladies, forgive the long speech, but from now on Jurlique is my HG product!lol..cant wait to try the other stuff from their line..was wondering if Aesop is good as well, since both are from Australia??anyone can help?i'm a skincare hogger --- is that the right term?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad it worked for you! I really want to try their products, but I can't because the saleswomen at the jurlique store by me are SO scary and intense. I walked in there once and they all pounced upon me and made me try practically every single product on my face, then tried to get me to have a facial and massage right in the middle of the store. It was 20 mins before I got out of there so now I'm scared to go in again =(. Too bad though, since it seems to work so well!


----------



## ymnznygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

I tried the calendula cream. I didnt like it at all. I also got a lot of samples from there after getting that cream, didnt like those at all. The calendula cream felt greasy, not good at all.


----------



## missG (Jan 10, 2007)

oh no!!so sorry to hear about that..really terrible to have pushy salesgirls breathing down your neck all the time, concentrating on getting your money instead of really helping you with the skincare knowledge!

anyway, guess the Calendula Cream is bit greasy for those with oily skin but it's still the best for those who suffer from eczema, i only put a little bit to spread on whole face caus it's quite hard to spread, but u may used more than u actually need to..my opinion anyway..some ppl don't use it as a moisturiser (like i do) but only for spot treatment, use your own moisturiser then dab the cream only on pimples or blemishes, it dries up quickly the next day..

i'm loving anything that's natural right now and think this is the best for me..i love everything i've tried from their line so far, it may be slow sometimes (they don't work overnite) but at least i don't get the urge to scratch my face anymore..lol!!

anyway, good to hear your feedback..

to know more, go to these forums (to read reviews for Jurlique)

www.cozycot.com (under skincare)

www.flowerpod.sg (under skincare)

its being discussed in details..cheers!


----------



## Denicelpz (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,I just order some of Jurlique products since ive tried all of them out there and none of them have worked.So dicided to give this a try for now i just tried the mosterizer with spf i like it my skin dosent feel oily,dry or itchy and most of them do.Ill let you guys know how it goes with the other products i got.Hope this is it because honestly i have wasted sooooooo much money on skincare that for some reason it works for 10 days then it stops working .Ive tried most brands out there to cheap to very expensive and they stop working I always end up with irretaded skin with redness and blemishes. So im giving this a try and hope it works for my skin type.I have combo very sensetive skin.


----------



## missG (Jan 12, 2007)

i understand what u mean, completely!!for me, Jurlique is great first and foremost cause it stopped me from scratching my face (happens mostly while sleeping or out in the sun!)

just realised that my skin loves the Calendula Cream more than the Herbal Recovery Gel (the latter gave me pimples, small ones, but still)..a lot of ppl have different reactions to the Herbal Recovery Gel, luckily i didn't buy it, got the samples..hehe..

but the Sun Lotion is perfect!!before, was debating whther to get this or the La Mer spf18 fluid which has great texture as well, but decided to go with Jurlique, maybe will get the La Mer when i finish this or probably the sample first..

anyway, do update us with your progress ya?can't wait to hear!good luck!


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 12, 2007)

they are beautifull products - made right here in australia. they smell great too.


----------



## Denicelpz (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Miss G you are not going to believe this, we are in the exact same page because I was going to get La Mer also I was going to get some of their products well just too like the cleanser and lotion with spf.Are you using La Mer? Let me know


----------



## christineab (Jan 13, 2007)

jurlique products are good for young skin but work really little for anti aging purpose.


----------



## lummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't like jurlique. My friends LOVES it..but they are overpriced pretentious garbage. Their essential oils are not even superior to other brands i have tried and their baby range..made charlie's condition worse..it's very perfumery..ugh..and i've tried a few other products like lotions and gels...NO WAY! If you can, get samples cuz it's not worth it.


----------



## missG (Jan 13, 2007)

hi Denice..lol..can't believe that u were planning to get La Mer as well..anyway, i tried some from my mum, she's crazy about La Mer!after some time, i bought myself the creme, which i only use as nght moisturiser, weather here is humid so the lotion would be more suitable for daytime use, it really helped with my flaky and dehydrated skin, but after some time, i noticed small, annoying bumps on my face, too rich!!so i stopped for a while..

i got the samples for eye balm, and the lifting serum and intensifier...i love them all!but i'm still getting samples as the prices of the actual size is like 1 month salary here!!they're very generous with the samples here especially when they know that u have bought their products..

best thing was they sent me gifts for my birthday!!got the toner, cleanser and CDLM in a lovely suede green box!

but whenever i go to the counter, i tried everything possible and actually fell in love with the spf18 fluid texture!really fresh and like water!

i have yet to try their Blanc de La Mer range (whitening ones)..

how about u Denice?what have u tried?any feedback?thanks

sorry to hear about that, lummerz..i'm still using Eve Taylor's essential oils (from Dermalogica)..

not really thinking of getting every possible product from Jurlique, only the essential ones---like cleanser, toner, scrub, mask, moisturiser and sunblock..

i wonder if anyone has tried their Wrinkle Softener Cream?raves on the net saying that it works much much better than Herbal Recovery Gel, and can be used on the eye area..


----------



## missG (Jan 14, 2007)

that's great, hollywood!have never read reviews on Jurliqe's body range so far..thanks for that!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

never tried it. sorry!


----------



## Denicelpz (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, Some one out there posted a thread on La Mer and Nivea I think.Well the ingredients on La Mer are mineral oil,Lanolil oil and to much parabens that made me change my mind.So far so good with Jurlique Im glad I went with Jurlique.


----------



## missG (Jan 18, 2007)

hi denice:yup, i read about that too...well, seems like i'm gonna stick with Jurlique for maybe 1 year before something new comes out..lol!!

anyway do update me with your feedback since we're using Jurlique in diferent climates ya?cheers


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't the whole appeal of Jurlique that they use organic, natural ingredients with herbs and antioxidants, etc, that sort of thing? Well, I the stuff from Juice Beauty is formulated on pretty much the same premise, and their stuff seems less expensive. For those of you who can't get Jurlique or didn't really like it, you could try Juice. I don't know, just a thought =).


----------



## missG (Jan 19, 2007)

FeverDream: have read about Juice, but it's not available in Malaysia, and though hard to admit it, i hate buying online cause i love to see the products first before buying them..hopfully one day Juice will come to Malaysia..thanks for the thoughts...!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 19, 2007)

Aw that's too bad, Juice is awesome. I hope you get it over there soon!


----------



## missG (Jan 19, 2007)

FeverDream: yup, seems like loads of nice brands aren't here yet (frustrating!) and the ones that do get here are like REALLY EXPENSIVE! hope i'll get to try it too one day...lol!always in search for the perfect skincare.....


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

these are really natural products n it smells great!


----------



## missG (Jan 23, 2007)

glad u thought so...hehe

am incorporating my leftover Dermalogica with Jurlique..they work great!


----------

